# Where is the Best Brunch



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Where is the best brunch you had and how much was it inc. of Alcohol...


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Just landed from
Dubai today, we went to Atlantis brunch and it was fab!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Best I've had have been Al Qasr, bubbalicious at mina seyahi and Yalumba. However if you just want to go out on the lash with the lads then Waxys is a good plan.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Agree with Felix, can't get better value for money but remember to wipe your shoes on the way out ;-)


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

I second Al Qasar although it's one of the more expensive at AED500 per head. Double deckers is cheaper at AED150 per person and also includes beer/wine.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Dhow palace in bur Dubai do a very good one considering the price is 100 aed including branded alcohol!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Traiteur at the Park Hyatt is great too, but is another pricey one. Can't remember exactly how much but around the AED450-500pp mark.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> Traiteur at the Park Hyatt is great too, but is another pricey one. Can't remember exactly how much but around the AED450-500pp mark.


I think it's gone up considerably now. I really like the food at Traiteur but the wine was appalling.


----------

